# Stupid Peptide Company!!!



## bigtex5569 (Sep 16, 2011)

PrecisionPeptides... Sorry guys, but I have to do it!!! These idiots are the worst!!! Troll or not, whatever!!!! So, after my last tirade about them they have proven to be everything and more than I thought they were!!! I really wish I had done my homework before ordering from them!!! I will NEVER just take an advertisement from a trusted site (personal message in fact) too seriously without researching a company EVER again!!! Well, since my last post... I still haven't received my order!!! Not because they didn't send it, but because they sent it to my "billing address", not my "shipping address"!!! Then they made the same mistake again!!! TWICE!!! I still don't have my stuff, Man!!! When I do get it... I'm gonna dump it on the ground, piss on it and take a picture so I can remember to research ANY company that I do business with regardless of where I heard about them!!!! 

I'm sorry because I KNOW this is gonna piss people off again, but I am your friend! If I post something, it is for a reason!!! I don't get on these sites to post 1000 times... I get on these sites to read and learn!!! Learning about the good and the bad, as far as our beloved, misrepresented, and misundersood sport goes!!!

Peace and Love!!! 

BigTex


----------



## GMO (Sep 16, 2011)

bigtex5569 said:


> PrecisionPeptides... Sorry guys, but I have to do it!!! These idiots are the worst!!! Troll or not, whatever!!!! So, after my last tirade about them they have proven to be everything and more than I thought they were!!! I really wish I had done my homework before ordering from them!!! I will NEVER just take an advertisement from a trusted site (personal message in fact) too seriously without researching a company EVER again!!! Well, since my last post... I still haven't received my order!!! Not because they didn't send it, but because they sent it to my "billing address", not my "shipping address"!!! Then they made the same mistake again!!! TWICE!!! I still don't have my stuff, Man!!! When I do get it... I'm gonna dump it on the ground, piss on it and take a picture so I can remember to research ANY company that I do business with regardless of where I heard about them!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry because I KNOW this is gonna piss people off again, but I am your friend! If I post something, it is for a reason!!! I don't get on these sites to post 1000 times... I get on these sites to read and learn!!! Learning about the good and the bad, as far as our beloved, misrepresented, and misundersood sport goes!!!
> 
> ...



You got to remember that sponsors on a forum are just that, sponsors.  You have to always do your research.  That being said, I have honestly never had any issues with pp.  If you want to be absolutely safe in the future though, use extreme...they are a great company.


----------



## bigtex5569 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you my Brother!!! I really hate to be negative... The ad I was sent was in a private message, not just a banner! So, maybe you can see where my frustration lies!!! Have a great weekend anf LIFT HEAVY!!! Peace

BigTex


----------



## toothache (Sep 20, 2011)

That's why I've been going to CEM Products for a few years now.  Very trusted, always did me right.  These new research chem companies pop up and charge way less but you never know what you'll get, if anything.


----------



## metalmayhem (Sep 20, 2011)

CEM ftw. Tried about all of them and always go back to CEM. 

The shipping/billing thign sounds innocent enough though. Frustrating, but twice? damn.

Are they offering you a refund?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2011)

How can you b positive a product is fake if you never used it. I understand being ripped off sux. But that's a bold assumption


----------



## wisco (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm using PP GHRP and PCT right now. I have zero problems, in fact I quite enjoy the GHRP. I eat a shit ton of food and maintain weight.


----------



## wisco (Sep 20, 2011)

And they sent me a free t-shirt a couple weeks after my order! lol


----------

